# Alternate Uses For Camp Kitchen



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Well after 3 trips totaling 12 nights in our new Outback I've decided that the outside camp kitchen is useless for us. I cook outside using a camp kitchen table with my trusty Coleman stove and Coleman griddle. I hook both of these up to a separate propane bottle with a propane distribution tree with a lantern on top. This is the same setup I used when we had a popup. I had used the outside stove on our Coleman popup for making toast and coffee. The Outback stovetop burners don't get hot enough for those little stovetop toasters and we now use the inside stove for coffee with a drip coffeemaker that works on a stove burner. On the last trip a few weeks ago I was sitting under the awning enjoying a cold beer and looking at the unused camp kitchen. I decided that I could remove the outside stove and the plastic frame its mounted in and use the space for something else. The problem I'm having is trying to figure out what to use this space for. It seems like it would be a nice place for something but I'm stumped on what to do with it. So I thought I would ask for help from my fellow Outbackers on what to replace the stove with. If you've got any ideas on what I could use that space for post them here. I'll let you know what I decide to go with and I promise to post pictures of the mod when it's completed. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

Put a big LCD TV in there. Everyone in the campground will gather 'round to watch movies.


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

MJRey said:


> So I thought I would ask for help from my fellow Outbackers on what to replace the stove with. If you've got any ideas on what I could use that space for post them here. I'll let you know what I decide to go with and I promise to post pictures of the mod when it's completed. Thanks for the help.
> [snapback]46148[/snapback]​


My thoughts would be for a tv also....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Maybe some sort of cold storage...like a cooler.
That way you don't have to be in and out of the camper for items
in the fridge








MaeJae


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Its not a real deep pocket where the stove is. If you pop it out it would make a handy spot for hoses,blocks,and other set up items. You wouldnt have to dig any thing out of lower compartments making set up faster.


----------



## roycoola (Jul 24, 2005)

76 cougar said:


> Its not a real deep pocket where the stove is. If you pop it out it would make a handy spot for hoses,blocks,and other set up items. You wouldnt have to dig any thing out of lower compartments making set up faster.
> [snapback]46154[/snapback]​


My wife doesnt like to cook so I took over that detail a long time ago When we were looking to buy our outback fiver I said I'll never use the outdoor cooktop We have a great little coleman grill that we use all the time Well now I couldnt get by without that outdoor cooktop Give it a chance I'm sure you will get used to it I get plenty of flame from mine check your connections By all means "DON'T START TEARING APART YOUR CAMPER" Roy and Margie


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

We just returned from a 8 day trip. We used the stove and it worked great. I made coffee on small burner. and fried potatoes in a 12 " cast iron pan on the large burner. 
I am mentioning the size of the fry pan because if you go to large you could damage the stove. Someone posted pics a while back of the damage.
But the TV idea sounds good too








The sink is awesome for outdoor cooking and cleanup. Not using gray tank is a plus.
Jan


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I love to cook when we go camping and have done some pretty elaborate things. I too really liked my old Coleman stove that I used with the tent trailer and never thought I'd give it up. Guess what, it's been in a box in the garage ever since we got the Outback. Boy, do I love that outside stove! One thing you have to remember when using it is to close the window above it!









I store the picnic table tablecloth in it.

Walter


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Great minds at work ,I store tablecloth in it too. I agree on closing the window.
I was thinkng it would be a good idea to put a small box together for road side cooking or when it's to hot to cook in the Outback while traveling.In the 27 I would leave the box by the bedroom door ( won't roll around on the carpeted floor): 
Med plastic box or bin
can opener
cooking spoon (for the beans)
can opener
Pan for the hotdogs
pot for beans
paper plates 
napkins
fruit
plastic silverware
That way we are not going in and out of OB and letting in the bugs!








Jan
PS Any other ideas?


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

We love our outside cook top. We use quite a bit, to help keep from heating up the inside of the OB. It is also great for cooking up bacon and fish, to keep from smelling up the inside.

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm thinking...

Wet Bar.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I like the wet bar idea and, you can lock it up to keep the kids out.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We also use the outside cook center regularly. This weekend on the first night I cooked spaghetti on one side and spaghetti sauce on the other. This morning the DW cooked scrambled eggs in the kitchen while I cooked sausage on the outside cook center. We met somewhere in the middle, combined our pans, and rolled everything up in a tortilla. Nothing like sausage and egg breakfast burritos before a late morning hike.

So for now, I guess our outdoor cook center stays. Good ideas here on alternatives, however. Really like the bar idea.

Randy


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks for the inputs, I like the ideas for a TV and wet bar or maybe both







. Unfortunately those would never fly with the wife and the kids would probably take over the TV. I've tried the outside stove several times but for us it just isn't useful. I have a stovetop griddle that goes across two burners but on the Outback stove it covers the control knobs. Basically the outside stove just isn't very useful for the things we cook. We used the outside stove on our Coleman popup all the time and I really liked it's layout and the heat output from the high pressure burners. I wish I had one of those but it required a special propane regulator to provide both low and high pressure propane to the trailer. Our trailer doesn't have the outside sink that the newer ones have and if it had that I would probably leave it alone. So far I think I like the idea of setting up some storage for things like paper towels, plates and platic utensils that we use alot. Looks like a trip to Home Depot and Lowes is in order to scout out some storage items. Keep the ideas coming and if anyone is willing to donate an LCD TV I'd be happy to see how it would work for you







.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well if you really are not going to use it, this is my idea. Remove the stove section, four bolts, and save it for when you get ready to sell it. Install a peg board along the back wall. hang your tools, lug wrench or all your BBQ stuff. Build or buy a small set of drawers and mount them off to one side for storage of plumbing fittings, screws, fuses or for storage of spices and matchs for your BBQ Install a first aid box for quick acsess. Move the fire extinguiser in to it. The hatch when folded down will also act as a work bench for small projects and for cooking counter space. For you this may be a lot more functional but for me I use mine and it will stay the same as it is. Kirk


----------



## CTRNAVRET (Jun 7, 2005)

How about stowing your coleman stove and griddle in there?









Carl


----------



## camp4fun (Apr 2, 2005)

If you would like the water at your outdoor kitchen center you may be able to upgrade. That's what we did. We payed about $300 extra to have them change out the whole kitchen center with one that has water. I love it! We cook every meal outside. That's the second best thing about the outback. The first is those quad bunks.









If you like the water idea and don't want to spend the cost of changing out the whole cook center you might be able add a faucet without changing it. You would want to make a holder for your faucet. I think it would fit (even if you kept the stove). Water supply is very close, in the kitchen. Your dealer should be able to tell you what fittings you will need. I would get a faucet like the one that is on your outdoor shower. 
If you don't feel comfortable trying this project, the dealer will probably do it for you for a fee.

If you're considering putting a TV in that area, make sure the area stays dry enough for it. That is a neat idea too!

Lorrie


----------



## RCColby (Oct 12, 2004)

Ours gets plenty hot. When not using for cooking I put a small TV on top, works great. We do not have the sink and faucet like the new ones but may consider adding, sounds nice.
Bob


----------



## Chappy (Jul 20, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I'm thinking...
> 
> Wet Bar.
> [snapback]46220[/snapback]​


Have you given thought to what's behind that opening?

Just got a 29FBHS, but on our's (and I'm sure most), the cabinets below the kitchen sink are there. I am wondering if you couldn't cut out the wall and build a bigger cabinet for the bar, cooler, TV, etc. That way, it would be deeper.


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

Love my outside stove I had a T made to plug in at the quick connect and a 15' propane hose to connect my colman grill I use the stove for heating the stuff a pot is needed for and the gril for all others meat eggs pancakes and so on it works great.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I wanted to do this also but I was told by the RV dealer that this won't work as those grills are expecting high-pressure gas coming out of the bottle and that quick disconnect is post-regulator low-pressure gas.

Where did you even find the adapter to get from the quick disconnect to the input for the Coleman? I can't find such a thing.


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

The quick disconnect input for the colman is threded into its regulator, it looks like its one peace but its not. Unscrew the quick connect for the colman from the regulator screw it into the needle valve you picked up at the propane shop, do away with the colman regulator, screw your 15' hose you picked at the propane shop into the other side of the valve. with the T plugged into your trailer you are set. now your colman is regulated by you trailer regulator


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It would be great to see pics of those parts, but I'll just assume that if I buy the grill and take the regulator and input apart as you say it will be fairly self-evident what I need from there. Thanks.


----------



## wtpops (Jun 19, 2005)

No pics just traded in the 25rss TT for a 28frls 5er last month and beleave it or not left the hose and T out fit in the TT. In the process of doing it all over again, that will learn me. But the needle valve needs to be a 90 degree valve, hose in the bottem handle on top colman fitting out the side. I went online and got a second colman regulator so i could use the grill with the small bottle if needed or wanted. glad i did thats what i have to use now until i get outfitted again. Take the male fitting off the stove put in the stright through side of the T, short nipple and 90 in the dead end side of the T pointed directly away from the fitting you just put in, put in a second nipple into the 90 long enough to bring both female quick cupplers out even with each other, two female quick cupplers one in the other end of the T and one in the 90, the two male ends of the two new quick cupplers one in the stove one in the 15' hose Now you are ready to cook.


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Interesting post. I also find the outside burners take a long time to cook anything and are totally useless in any wind. We stopped using ours after a half dozen attempts. I like the idea of a bar and BBQ accessory storage. I was also thinking about mounting speakers.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I really like the idea of mounting a plasma TV in there.









But then, I really like the idea of most anything that includes a plasma TV!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

How about an beverage fridge. This will save the walk inside the trailer









Camping is all about relaxing - This should save 10 steps every hour or so









Thor


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

10 steps may not seem like much but it requires going UP two or three steps and then DOWN those same steps. That is a lot of wated energy which contributes to global warming. Global warming could trigger events like climatic changes that could affect the available camping days in a year. Or it could trigger a reduction in natural spring water available for use in brewing beer. Saving those few steps could mean you will eventually save a beer or two!

Something to think about!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BBB,

I think I see the basis for a major network mini-series here:

DEATH TRAILER - WE MUST SURVIVE!
Thursday, September 8, 2005, 8:00PM/9:00PM Central, NBC

Northwest camping family inadvertantly causes chain of catastrophic climatic changes, leading to the Earth spinning out of it's proper orbit around the Sun. Family holds it's breath as eight year old genius son Jimmy is humanities last hope of survival. Stars Craig T. Nelson, Patricia Richardson and Agnus T. Jones as Jimmy.

Now that would be Must See T.V.!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey that sounds like the perfect spot for a fly tying setup. Any other fly tyers out there?

Outside tv = kids outside and out of your hair. Hmmmmmm, very interesting.


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

we use ours as a camp kitchen AND wetbar.









We cook on it in the morning, then in the afternoon we use the sink as an ice tray, and keep the mixers and booze on the ledge behind the sink and stove. Works great. This also keeps foot traffic outta the rig while enjoying an afternoon cocktail, or 2...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

SmkSignals said:


> we use ours as a camp kitchen AND wetbar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking along the same line, except is there enough room somewhere to remove the shower hose and hook up a beer tap connected to a quarter barrel???





































Steve


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

I wonder if that quarter keg would fit under the kitchen sink in a tub full of ice....Lurkers will or are







wondering about us







what addictions















Party on Outbackers action 
jan


----------

